# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Ndarja...A ndërtohet një dashuri e re mbi plagët e së vjetrës?!

## DI_ANA

Ai te la...ti e le....ju u ndate duke qene qe te dy dakort?
Si te jete ai ose ajo qe ju le,ose ti vete,nuk ka shume rendesi,sepse ne fund te fundit secili nga ju gjendet vetem!
Nje ndarje......nje me teper!!!!
Si perfundim e njejta gje...dyshime te vetja juaj,lot,katastrofe shpirti dhe ne fund....sherimi!
Po pra,te gjithe kalojme te kjo rruge.
Qe u ndate me sot e me neser,qe u ndate sespe ai ose ajo iku me dike tjeter,qe u ndate se ai ose ajo nuk ju donte me,qe u ndate sepse ai ose ajo ju tradhetonte,qe u ndate sepse kishit kohe qe e mendonit nje gje te tille po nuk e kishit vendosur,.....perfundimi eshte i njellojte!
Ndarje dhe gjendemi vetem dhe pikerisht njeri nga ne do vuaje me shume se tjetri..
Ne shumicen e rasteve edhe pse historite tona kane nje "fillim dhe mbarim te pavdekshem",cdo ndarje e ka nje shpjegim....
Lodhemi e lodhemi duke kerkuar gabimet ne veten tone,ose lodhemi duke munduar te kuptojme gabimet te tjetri,ose bejme tjetrin ose tjetren fajtor per te patur koshiencen tone te qete,per faktin qe pendimi mos te na pengoje te nisim nje relacion te ri me dike tjeter!!
Sado qe te lodhemi prape asgje nuk fitojme......jemi ndare!
Problemi eshte si mund ta jetojme ndarjen!!
Si mund te fillojme nje jete duke harruar cdo gje qe na lidhte me ate person qe deshem aq shume,duke harruar kundermimin e aromes se tij ose te saj,zerin,fjalet,cdo gje qe kemi kaluar?

Si mund te jetojme pas ndarjes dhe a eshte e mundur te jetohet??
A mundet serish te jemi te lumtur?
A mund te duam serish?!

A ndërtohet një dashuri e re mbi plagët e së vjetrës?!

Respekte

----------


## e panjohura

Jetohet por si jetohet???
Ne te shumten e rasteve qe pesojn me ndarje une shof nje pasiguri ne vetevete nje akuz nje deshprim.... Qdo ndarje eshte e dhimbshme por me e dhimbshmja me duket e imja sepse e perjetoj vetem une.vetem mua me dhemb...Edhe Ti ndoshta ndin dhembje per mua por nuk eshte njesoj sikur te me dhemb mua dhembi e ju te qani.Ata qe duhen me plotekuptimin e fjales nuk ndahen kurr, po eshte nje me e fort qe nuk te pyet fare e dashte apo jo e ajo eshte Vdekja.Por duhet njeriu te mundohet qe mos te lendohen para atij akti te vdekjes se nuk ka me keq se ,,TE DASHURUAR MARREZISHT NE NJERI TJETRIN TE NDAR ME DHUNE DHE NE FUND TE JETOSH PA I THEN AS LAMTUMIREN E FUNDIT SEPSE AI ME NUK JETON"Kerkon te gjesh ndoshta nje dashuri tjeter dhe futesh ne nje humner qe veshtir do dalesh..Pra nje keshill per prinderit qe fatkeqesisht ende ka te tille.,,MOS NDERHYNI NE MES DY TE DASHURVE DO TI VRISNI ME DUAR TE JUAJA"

e panjohura
P.S.Ndoshta rreshqita pak nga tema por jo qellimisht!!!!!

----------


## DI_ANA

> Jetohet por si jetohet???
> Ata qe duhen me plotekuptimin e fjales nuk ndahen kurr, po eshte nje me e fort qe nuk te pyet fare e dashte apo jo e ajo eshte Vdekja.Por duhet njeriu te mundohet qe mos te lendohen para atij akti te vdekjes se nuk ka me keq se ,,TE DASHURUAR MARREZISHT NE NJERI TJETRIN TE NDAR ME DHUNE DHE NE FUND TE JETOSH PA I THEN AS LAMTUMIREN E FUNDIT SEPSE AI ME NUK JETON"Kerkon te gjesh ndoshta nje dashuri tjeter dhe futesh ne nje humner



Mund te te them qe e kam njohur edhe ndarjen me dike sepse ka vdekur,e kam njohur dhe une vete personalisht!
Mund te te them qe te kuptoj shume dhe e ndjej dhimbjen qe ti ke,per faktin qe edhe pas shume vitesh une e kam akoma!
Dua te te them qe edhe pas kesaj edhe pas ketij rrezimi ne kete humnere qe ti thua,edhe pas ketij rrezimi....eshte dikush qe te ben te ngrihesh..;eshte dikush e dashur qe te ben te besosh akoma te dashuria dhe forca e saJ!
Te ndahesh nga jeta eshte shume e padrejte dhe shume e dhimbsur,asaj nuk kemi cti bejme sado te qajme ose te vuajme....
Nje ndarjeje midis dy personave duhet ta marrim me te lehte dhe pikerisht duhet te luftojme per te jetuar,duhet te luftojme sepse jeta eshte e shkurter dhe mbas nje ndarjeje te tille askush nga ne nuk meriton humneren,as vdekjen.....


respekte per ty

----------


## shefqeti11

Pershendetje Diana.

Dite kishim pa lexuar temat tuaja, kuptimplota dhe te bukura, ashtu sic dini veht ju t'i thurni e qendisni....


Ndarja....per mendimin tim, eshte dicka e rende, dicka qe sic e ke then dhe ti, "njeri vuan me shume se tjetri" dhe kjo eshte reale per fat te keq, se po te ndodhte e kunderta"qe te vuanin te dy" nuk do ndodhnin ndarjet (mendoj).

Nje ndarje, e cila, ne nje rast mund tejemine ata qe na bie per ta vuajtur me shume se tjetri, pikerisht aty na duhet te jemi me te fort se kurr, pikerisht ne ato momente kemi nevojen e nje shoqerie te ngushte, te dikujt, qe te na keshilloj e t'na japi mendime dhe  force per te kaluar dhimbjet e shkaktuara nga nje ndarje.

Gjithmon, sejcili prej nesh, c'fare do lloj dhimbje na shkaktohet ne jet, jeta vazhdon, vazhdon nen shoqerin e shokeve, shoqeve, te afermeve tane e nen shoqerin e te gjithve atyre qe na duan, mbase nuk e dim kurr se sa na do dikush tjeter, nje i aferm, nje shok apo nje shoqe, por gjithmon dikush rreth nesh na do dhe ka nevoj per ekzistencen tone, prandaj dhe duhet te jemi te forte ne keto raste, me shume per veht vehten tone dhe me pas per ata qe na rrethojn dhe na duan.

Nje ndarje, nga njeriu i zemres sone, nuk eshte fundi i gjithckaje do thosha, eshte fundi i nje gjeje te bukur dhe te hidhur nje kohesisht, por me teper eshte fillimi i nje jete te re, i nje fluterimi te lire, te cilin duhet ta shikojm me syt hapur, pamvarsisht nga erresira qe mund te na mberthej e nje ndarjeje.

Gjithmon, ne nje lidhje, ne nje dashuri, njeri do me shume se tjetri, asnjeher nuk duan te dy njesoj (flas nga eksperienca ime) dhe keshtu gjithmon ndodh qe te largohet i pari ai qe do me pak se tjetri.
Te gjithe e perjetojm nje dite nje gje te ketill, por prap jemi ne kemb, prap jemi te fort dhe kesaj radhe gjendemi ne vendin e duhur, aty ku na duan dhe i duam me te vertet, aty ku nuk mbaron dashuria....prane njerezve tane dhe shoqeris tone.

Sic e keni then dhe veht ju pak me lart "sado qe te lodhemi e te mundohemi, eshte e kote, jemi ndar" pra nga ai moment shikojm vetem perpara, dhe me besim e deshire me te forte e me te madhe per te jetuar jeten ne vazhdim....
Nje person qe largohet prej meje, nga momenti qe i fal me teper nga c'duhet, nuk meriton qe te vuaj per te....




Pershendetjet e mia te sinqerta, dhe pergezime per temen, ku si gjithmon na shtoni cdo here e me shume deshiren per t'ju lexuar.




Shefqeti!

----------


## DI_ANA

Ja qe ndarja u be!
U ndame dhe jemi vetem.....
Mbas shume muajsh ose vitesh tensioni,mbas shume thenie fjalesh qe ju kane plagosur rende,mbas gjithe kesaj "qetesie te rendomte"....ju keni mbyllur porten pas tij ose pas saj,ose ai ose ajo eshte larguar per gjithmone,eshte larguar perfundimisht nga jeta juaj...
Nje tjeter episod i jetes vazhdon....Per disa ai fillon me nje shfryrje te madhe shpetimi dhe per disa te tjere me lot!
Po si do qe te jete duhet ti bejme balle te ardhmes....
Nje te ardhme per te cilen nuk dini cte mendoni sepse jeni mesuar me pare qe te mendonit te dy ose me mire per te dy!
Cfare do te benit tani qe jeni vetem dhe aq me teper si mund ti kalojme dhe cilat jane etapat e sherimit?????

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> Ai te la...ti e le....ju u ndate duke qene qe te dy dakort?
> Si te jete ai ose ajo qe ju le,ose ti vete,nuk ka shume rendesi,sepse ne fund te fundit secili nga ju gjendet vetem!
> Nje ndarje......nje me teper!!!!
> Si perfundim e njejta gje...dyshime te vetja juaj,lot,katastrofe shpirti dhe ne fund....sherimi!
> Po pra,te gjithe kalojme te kjo rruge.
> Qe u ndate me sot e me neser,qe u ndate sespe ai ose ajo iku me dike tjeter,qe u ndate se ai ose ajo nuk ju donte me,qe u ndate sepse ai ose ajo ju tradhetonte,qe u ndate sepse kishit kohe qe e mendonit nje gje te tille po nuk e kishit vendosur,.....perfundimi eshte i njellojte!
> Ndarje dhe gjendemi vetem dhe pikerisht njeri nga ne do vuaje me shume se tjetri..
> Ne shumicen e rasteve edhe pse historite tona kane nje "fillim dhe mbarim te pavdekshem",cdo ndarje e ka nje shpjegim....
> Lodhemi e lodhemi duke kerkuar gabimet ne veten tone,ose lodhemi duke munduar te kuptojme gabimet te tjetri,ose bejme tjetrin ose tjetren fajtor per te patur koshiencen tone te qete,per faktin qe pendimi mos te na pengoje te nisim nje relacion te ri me dike tjeter!!
> ...


DI_ANA kam i pytje per ty : Tek kush nga rastet me posht do lendoheshe me shume dhe pse?

1-Ndahesh me nje njeri qe ti e doje dhe ai te donte.

2-Ndahesh nga nje njeri qe ti e doje por ai ste donte.

----------


## DI_ANA

> DI_ANA kam i pytje per ty : Tek kush nga rastet me posht do lendoheshe me shume dhe pse?
> 
> 1-Ndahesh me nje njeri qe ti e doje dhe ai te donte.
> 
> 2-Ndahesh nga nje njeri qe ti e doje por ai ste donte.



Shume pyetje te drejta dhe domethenese!
Do mundohem te te jap shpjegimin ne te dyja rastet pasi nuk mund te zgjedh as njeren dhe as tjetren,sepse qe te dyja jane te lendueshme!

Zakonisht kur ndahesh me dike qe ti doje dhe ai te donte,gjithmone besoj se ka nje te ardhme prape per te dy,ka nje te ardhme sepse per hir te kesaj dashurie reciproke nga te dyja palet,pikerisht aty pasioni nuk vdes kurre!
Do te vuaja shume nga ky rast po ne te njejten kohe do luftoja ashtu si do luftonte edhe ai qe me donte.....do te luftoja perkrah tij,qe kjo ndarje te ishte thjesht nje zenie dhe nje pajtim!!!

Ne rastin kur ti do dike dhe ne fund te ndarjes tjetri ose tjetra te thote"Kurre nuk te kam dashur" ose kur e kupton ti vete qe kjo dashuri nuk ka qene reciproke,edhe ketu do vuaja.....
Do vuaja se desha dike qe nuk meritonte ate qe une i dhashe,do vuaja sepse nuk eshte e drejte qe te japesh zemren dhe te ta lendojne,do te vuaja sepse do me dukej vetja teper naive dhe budallaqe,ngaqe kur e kuptova qe ai nuk me donte ishte teper vone!!!
Po ne te njejten kohe do te vuaja ne vendin e ketij personi,do me vinte keq qe nuk arriti te vleresonte dashurine,do me vinte keq qe te isha nje njeri i tille!!

Ne te dyja rastet vuajme dhe mendoj qe vuajtja eshte e njellojte...
Vetem se ne rastin e pare jane te dy qe vuajne,kurse ne te dytin eshte vetem nje!!!
Nuk eshte e drejte te vuash per dike qe nuk te do,po ja qe jemi njerez dhe vuajtja eshte njerezore!

respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

Asgje tjeter nuk ekziston per secilin nga ne pas ndarjes!....Boshllek...enderrojme thellesine...sa thelle,po humbim,po marrim fryme,jemi mire!
Cdo gje do shkoje mire_thote dikush!
Do te deshem shume ta besonim po nuk arrijme dot.
Cfare do te bente nje komandant ne te tilla raste?A ka jetuar ai nje histori te tille?
Asgje nuk e prek ate...eshte i paprekeshem!Qendron stoike dhe vazhdon rrugen e tij...
Pse kjo gjendje?.....Dashuria!
Asgje skemi kunder saj,sado qe ajo nuk vazhdon nje jete te tere,sado qe ajo vazhdon nje fare kohe dhe iken.Sa e veshtire qenka!
Eshte gjithmone kjo dhimbje,kjo vuajtje qe nuk mund ta ndajme dhe qe na jep pershtypjen e te qenit asgje,qe na jep deshiren per te vdekur,vetem e vetem per te harruar kete dhimbje!
Vetem ne gjirin e nje burimi jete kjo vuajtje mund te shuhet.
Edhe kur shkruajme ne nje leter te gjitha fjalet dalin per ate per te cilin ose cilen mendojme...atehere i grisim faqet,i bejme shuk,mendojme qe eshte e pamundur ta harrosh dhe atehere fjalet behen me te forta dhe ritmi i tyre me agresif!
Kerkojme ngrohtesine e miqve qe na njohin prej kohesh.Cfare mund te na thone ata?Nuk i durojme dot shikimet e tyre miratuese dhe qe na japin te drejte,nuk i durojme dot lotet e tyre dhe brengen qe u shkaktojme per fajin tone.Nuk e duam as meshiren e dikujt tjeter!
Asgje nuk mund te na fshinte kujtesen sado qe ne vuajme.Jemi te vetmuar ne kete bote dhe te hedhur diku jashte saj....
Dhe jeta vazhdon pa ne....
Deshira per te qene prane si dikur,deshira per ti degjuar zerin,per ta ndjere,kjo deshire eshte teper e madhe po ja qe nuk mundemi me!Nuk duhet bere me!
Sado qe e dime qe te gjitha keto do te na benin teper mire dhe do ishin ilacet me te vlefshme per kete dhimbje..
Por nuk mundemi ti japim te kuptoje dot tjetrit dhimbjen qe ne ndjejme,nuk mund ta detyrojme te na doje atehere kur morem vesh qe kurre nuk na ka dashur,nuk mund te kerkojme meshiren e tij sepse do te ishte teper pa vlere dhe shume e kote.
Si ka mundesi qe duam kaq shume dhe si ka mundesi qe te vuajme dyfish?
Thone qe koha fshin gjithcka!
Thone po sa eshte e vertete valle?Si mund te mposhtim lotet qe dalin kur imagjinojme dike qe kemi dashur ne krahet e dikujt tjeter?
Perse ekziston dhimbja,perse?
Perse syte nxjerrin lot dhe perse zemra nxjerr dhimbje?
Pse kaq e nderlikuar kjo jete,pse kaq mizore kjo ndarje..?!!

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> Shume pyetje te drejta dhe domethenese!
> Do mundohem te te jap shpjegimin ne te dyja rastet pasi nuk mund te zgjedh as njeren dhe as tjetren,sepse qe te dyja jane te lendueshme!
> 
> Zakonisht kur ndahesh me dike qe ti doje dhe ai te donte,gjithmone besoj se ka nje te ardhme prape per te dy,ka nje te ardhme sepse per hir te kesaj dashurie reciproke nga te dyja palet,pikerisht aty pasioni nuk vdes kurre!
> Do te vuaja shume nga ky rast po ne te njejten kohe do luftoja ashtu si do luftonte edhe ai qe me donte.....do te luftoja perkrah tij,qe kjo ndarje te ishte thjesht nje zenie dhe nje pajtim!!!
> 
> Ne rastin kur ti do dike dhe ne fund te ndarjes tjetri ose tjetra te thote"Kurre nuk te kam dashur" ose kur e kupton ti vete qe kjo dashuri nuk ka qene reciproke,edhe ketu do vuaja.....
> Do vuaja se desha dike qe nuk meritonte ate qe une i dhashe,do vuaja sepse nuk eshte e drejte qe te japesh zemren dhe te ta lendojne,do te vuaja sepse do me dukej vetja teper naive dhe budallaqe,ngaqe kur e kuptova qe ai nuk me donte ishte teper vone!!!
> Po ne te njejten kohe do te vuaja ne vendin e ketij personi,do me vinte keq qe nuk arriti te vleresonte dashurine,do me vinte keq qe te isha nje njeri i tille!!
> ...


Kete doja te Lexoja DI_ANA...Bravo.

Sado ti thua qe eshte njelloj per te dy rastet ne shkrimin tend un kuptova qe ndjen me shum dhimbje per rastin e dyte...sepse i pari eshte vetem nje zenke thua ti. Ashtu mendoj dhe une. Ndersa ne rastin e 2-te , me e rrenda eshte se ti me se fundmi kupton qe dikush eshte *TALLUR* me ty ndersa ti i ke falur dashuri.  Kshu do ta interpretoja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Kete doja te Lexoja DI_ANA...Bravo.
> 
> Sado ti thua qe eshte njelloj per te dy rastet ne shkrimin tend un kuptova qe ndjen me shum dhimbje per rastin e dyte...sepse i pari eshte vetem nje zenke thua ti. Ashtu mendoj dhe une. Ndersa ne rastin e 2-te , me e rrenda eshte se ti me se fundmi kupton qe dikush eshte *TALLUR* me ty ndersa ti i ke falur dashuri.  Kshu do ta interpretoja



Ke shume te drejte ,
Po kjo eshte e verteta dhe interepretimi  eshte shume i sakte!

flm dhe respekte

----------


## Anisela

*Forca e aresyes te ndan, dhe po ajo force te ben te mbijetosh ndarjen!!!*

----------


## shoku_tanku

Mendoj se mund te jetojme mbas ndarjes....duhet te jetojme mbas ndarjes!
Duhet te mesohemi me dhimbjet e jetes...duhet ti kthejme keto dhimbje ne force!
Dhimbja eshte e madhe...te merr frymen..eshte shkaterruese....por a nuk kemi ardhur ne kete bote me misionin per te ndertuar nje jete?"...a nuk kemi ardhur ne kete bote me misjonin per te krijuar jete?"....a nuk kemi ardhur ne kete bote me misionin per ti dhene jete te ardhmes sone...asaj te ardhmeje qe do te vazhdoje te jetoje edhe mbasi ne te kthehemi ne pluhur...per kete te ardhme duhet te japim gjithshka...duhet te mbahemi me mish e me shpirt...duhet te harrojme vuajtjet tona ne menyre qe e ardhmja jone...te ushqehet me lumturi,dashuri dhe te jetoje e shendetshme...te mos njohe vuajtjet...te mos njohe trishtimin...te vleresoje sakrificat tona dhe te na kujtoje me admirim...te na kujtoje dhe ne bazat e atyre qe kemi bere per te...te vazhdoje jeten e vet...

Ndarja eshte e veshtire por ashtu si qytetet shkaterrohen e rindertohen serish...ashtu si endrrat prishen dhe rinisin nga e para,pse jo,akoma me te bukura...ashtu edhe ne duhet" dhe ngrihemi serish mbas rrezimeve te shpeshta qe ky terren i veshtire jetesor na ofron!...duhet te gjejme forcen ne disfatat tona pasi betejat e kesaj jete jane te pafundme..eshte nje lufte te cilen duhet ta fitojme pamvaresisht se kjo fitore ndonjehere na duket e pamundur....
Nuk duhet te humbasim besimin...nuk duhet te humbasim shpresen...nuk duhet te rreshtim se luftuari....

----------


## Zemrushja

Nuk e kam provuar ndonjehere ndarjen.. nuk e di ta kem perjetuar vet kete dhimbje.. Nuk mund te them me shum per kete teme vecse faktit se do jete me te vertet shum e dhimbshme per te dyja palet ai moment (flas kur jane dashur me shpirt) ..

----------


## Iliron_Eagle

Përse!

Ju lumtë,sa thellë keni hy!,aty prej nga lind çdo gjë,DASHURIA . . .
Unë tash do shprehem mirëpo,qëndroj enigmatik! . . .kam shumë për të thënë,për atë do mundohem t'jem enigmatik-("gjithpërfshirës").
Definicioni i Dashurisë i kërkuar gati nga Miliarda njerëz,edhe nga Frojdi i famshëm ku pak para vdekjes tha:kam analizuar shumë psikologjinë e njerëzve dhe kam lënë definicione të shumta për të,mirëpo sa i përket Gruas............ aj vdiq......ju ndal fjala në fyt!
Aj nuk fliste për Gruan,aj fliste për Dashurinë,ku e ceku e nderuara DI_ANA,se "njeriu kërkon fajin" deri në perfeksion,kurse -e_panjohura- tha se futesh në humnerë,nga disa fjal që t'shtrydhin mendjën për ti kundërshtuar nga mospranimi i negatives dhe vuajtjes së paushqyeshme!
Më ka ndodh shpesh të shkruaj vargje pa qenë fare Poet,e cek më lart ku u tha që njeriu n'letër ( e tash virtuale)  e zbraz "thesin" mirëpo vargjet apo shkrimet nuk janë për argëtim sa do që t'jenë ato t'zakonshme!.....,ato e kan diku një inspirim,e ajo është dhimja që njeriu dasht e pa dasht e takon gjatë jetës.

-Isha 14 vjeqar,"më ndodhi një gjë e rëndë" (për mua n'atë moshë)dhe nxora spontanisht një thënje nga jeta:"Jeta është një luftë e cila mbaron në fund të saj"! e futa nëthonjëza mbase sot e përdor pa pas zor për veti por,kur kan zor të tjerët në jetë,ngase ajo mua më ngushlloj një dit kur isha shumë i shenjtë!
-Ju paramendoj gjatë leximit tash,në frazën e fundit do t'gjeni diçka t'hidhur e ngushlluese,gjithashtu edhe unë.
Po flasim për lindjen e së keqës mos harroni!,aty ku lind jeta,gëzimi,hidhërimi,vdekja!!!,lufta,krimi,imoral  iteti,etj.etj.e shumë tjera......po flasim për përbuzjen e Dashurisë së paqenë".

Tash nuk do mundohem ti vë kapak temës,përkundrazi pres me mirseardhje edhe shumë reagime nga Ju,mirëpo,do nisem nga fillimi: Hava dhe Ademi!
-Kush i pyeti ata që t'jetojnë jetën?!!!edhe pse unë besoj Zotin!
Pse njeriu qanë,pse njeriu qesh,pse njeriu ka mallë,pse njeriu urren,pse njeriu do,pse njeriu deshprohet,e pse,pse e pseeeeee??????..............
-"Dashuria është sëmundje kontaminuese e cila zgjatë sa Kolli i keq"!
Ja definicioni karikatural nga unë!
Kur t'fillon t'simpatizosh dikë,misteri e panjohura bën që imagjinata t'shenjtëron nga pritja jote për Dashurinë e shenjtë të  jetës!e ajo unë mendoj është që ta kuptosh ekzistencën e Zotit për at pamjaftueshmëri që t'ka lënë në vetën tënde!
E kërkon,e gjen,thehet,ngrihet,thehet prap,ngrihet,thehet dikur e tera,rilind,kerkon lindjen e parë,se gjen,kerkon,kerkon prap,prap kerkon,lind,vdes,vdes besimi,lind,nuk e sheh më,lind tjera,nuk t'intereson sepse ti nuk beson, i kthehesh Zotit..................aty e kupton!..................

Pse ndihemi t'vetmuar?,pse edhe personi që do ta duam ndjehet i vetmuar?!

Unë mirë jam,jam vetëm,shoqëria nuk më pengon,përkundrazi e jetoj mirë shoqërinë por,fataliteti ka vdek tek unë!

----------


## DI_ANA

> Përse!
> 
> Ju lumtë,sa thellë keni hy!,aty prej nga lind çdo gjë,DASHURIA.......
> Unë tash do shprehem mirëpo,qëndroj enigmatik! . . .
> Definicioni i Dashurisë i kërkuar gati nga Miliarda njerëz,edhe nga Frojdi i famshëm ku pak para vdekjes tha:kam analizuar shumë psikologjinë e njerëzve dhe kan lënë definicione të shumta për të,mirëpo sa i përket Gruas............ aj vdiq......ju ndal fjala në fyt!
> Aj nuk fliste për Gruan,aj fliste për Dashurinë,ku e ceku e nderuara DI_ANA,se "njeriu kërkon fajin" deri në perfeksion,kurse -e_panjohura- tha se futesh në humnerë,nga disa fjal që t'shtrydhin mendjën për ti kundërshtuar nga mospranimi i negatives dhe vuajtjes së paushqyeshme!
> Më ka ndodh shpesh të shkruaj vargje pa qenë fare Poet,e cek më lart ku u tha që njeriu n'letër ( e tash virtuale)  e zbraz "thesin" mirëpo vargjet apo shkrimet nuk janë për argëtim sa do që t'jenë ato t'zakonshme!.....,ato e kan diku një inspirim,e aj është dhimja që njeriu dasht e pa dasht e takon gjatë jetës.
> Isha 14 vjeqar,më ndodhi një gjë e rëndë (për mua n'atë moshë)dhe nxora spontanisht një thënje nga jeta:"Jeta është një luftë e cila mbaron në fund të saj"! e futa në" mbase sot e përdor pa pas zor për veti por,kur kan zor të tjerët në jetë,sepse ajo mua më ngushlloj një dit kur isha shumë i shenjtë!
> -Ju paramendoj gjatë leximit tash,në frazën e fundit do t'gjeni diçka t'hidhur e ngushlluese,gjithashtu edhe unë.
> ...



Me vjen keq qe i ke dhene kesaj teme nje karakter pak fetar sepse kam pushuar te besoj te zoti!
Po megjithate po te pergjigjem.

Jo dashuria nuk eshte aspak ajo qe ti pershkruan ne ate menyre karrikaturale!!!
Dashuria eshte dicka e forte qe jo te gjithe mund ta kuptojne!
Jeta,gezimi,hidherimi,jane pjese te jetes ashtu sic eshte edhe dashuria vete,nuk mund ta quaj si semundje do te pêrdorja me teper fjalen "nevoje zemre"!
I besoj vetes time dhe personit qe dua dhe nuk mund ti besoj teoremave ne lidhje me adamin dhe even....
Vuajme sepse kemi nje zemer;sepse jemi njerezore,vuajme sepse kemi shpirt dhe ndjenja,vuajme sepse jeta eshte lufte,vuajme sepse perfeksioni nuk ekziston te asnjeri nga ne,vuajme sepse edhe kemi njohur caste lumturie,vuajme sepse vuajtja eshte ndjenje ashtu sic jane te gjitha ndjenjat qe na perkasin!!
Me vjen keq per cka te ka ndodhur,po te gjitheve jeta na ka bere dhurata jo te mira ndonjehere dhe aspak te drejta,po ja qe deshiren per te jetuar dhe dashuruar e kemi qe te gjithe!
Nuk eshte fatale te duash dhe te vuash,fataliteti eshte kur pikerisht nuk arrin dot me te duash dhe kur nuk ke zemer per te vuajtur...

----------


## shoku_tanku

*Nuk eshte fatale te duash dhe te vuash,fataliteti eshte kur pikerisht nuk arrin dot me te duash dhe kur nuk ke zemer per te vuajtur...*

Jam pa fjale...ndihem vertet bosh...as vete nuk e di se si ndihem"...nje zemer...nje zemer te cilen e kemi...nje zemer te cilen duhet ta kemi...nje zemer prej se ciles duhet te udhehiqemi....nje zemer te cilen duhet ta degjojme...nje zemer se ciles duhet ti japim kurajo...nje zemer e cila duhet te na jape kurajo...nje zemer e cila nuk pushon se rrahuri deri ne fund te egzistences sone...nje zemer e cila nuk e njeh fatalitetin...ajo zemer e cila na ben te jetojme ne perjetesi....

----------


## xhuliana

pse arrihet deri tek ndarja edhe ne rastet kur ndarja nuk ka nje motiv preciz....??njeriu kerkon lumturine e tij dhe kur njeri nga te dy nuk ndihet me i lumtur  e vetmja rrugedalje eshte ndarja...

----------


## DI_ANA

> pse arrihet deri tek ndarja edhe ne rastet kur ndarja nuk ka nje motiv preciz....??njeriu kerkon lumturine e tij dhe kur njeri nga te dy nuk ndihet me i lumtur  e vetmja rrugedalje eshte ndarja...



Ke shume te drejte ne keto qe thua,cdo njeri kerkon lumturine e tij!!!



kiss

----------


## Homza

Nje ndarje duhet pare ne menyren me optimiste qe mundet, pra si nje fillim i ri.....nje jete tjeter, nje ti tjeter dhe detyrimisht me i persosur.


Une per vete kshu boj, nuk ha qyrra e thoj tuj qajt gjith kohen se me la nje dashnore apo e lash une nje dashnore tjeter. varja mer.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Nje ndarje duhet pare ne menyren me optimiste qe mundet, pra si nje fillim i ri.....nje jete tjeter, nje ti tjeter dhe detyrimisht me i persosur.
> 
> 
> Une per vete kshu boj, nuk ha qyrra e thoj tuj qajt gjith kohen se me la nje dashnore apo e lash une nje dashnore tjeter. varja mer.


 :pa dhembe:  si gjithmone shakaxhi dhe i pandreqshem ti! :perqeshje: 

Nuk eshte kaq e lehte per te gjithe jo,kjo pjese qe mund te jete si ty,duhet te jete shume e paket!!!

respekte

----------

